# That's the point



## airelibre

How do you say "that's the point"?


----------



## amikama

airelibre said:


> How do you say "that's the point"?


In what context?


----------



## Drink

I assume he means something like this:
Roommate: "You always leave your dirty dishes in the sink in the morning and we have to wash them for you."
Smart Aleck: "That's the point."

I very much doubt he means something like this:
Sewing instructor: "This is the eye of the needle, and that's the point."


----------



## bazq

Colloquialy? זו/זאת הפואנטה (zo/zot hapu'enta).
Maybe others have different suggestions.


----------



## airelibre

Drink said:


> I assume he means something like this:
> Roommate: "You always leave your dirty dishes in the sink in the morning and we have to wash them for you."
> Smart Aleck: "That's the point."
> 
> I very much doubt he means something like this:
> Sewing instructor: "This is the eye of the needle, and that's the point."


Good example. This comes up a lot, but I just couldn't think of a concise example, good to see you've got my back!


----------



## ismiv

airelibre said:


> Good example. This comes up a lot, but I just couldn't think of a concise example, good to see you've got my back!



That might be less subtle than the original sentence, but you could say:

זאת המטרה


----------



## arielipi

ismiv said:


> That might be less subtle than the original sentence, but you could say:
> 
> זאת המטרה


+1!
זו הפואנטה לא עובד במקרים האלה טוב כמו זה.
אני הייתי אומר זה הרעיון על מקרים כאלה.

מכל מקום, שני הדברים יכולים לעבוד יפה, ועוד דברים:
זו הנקודה, זו הפואנטה אמורים לעבוד יותר על דברים כמו העברת מסר, נאום וכיו"ב


----------



## ystab

I would also use זה בדיוק העניין in some contexts, though it reflects more the phrase: "that's exactly the point."

A: I don't understand why people keep babble about the Big Brother. Don't they have anything better to do?
B: That's exactly the point. They don't.

ב: זה בדיוק העניין. אין להם.


----------



## DieHigh

There's also זה הקטע, which is slang, but the most neutral way to say this in my opinion.
*
Person 1: *אתה תמיד משאיר את הכלים המלוכלכים בכיור ואנחנו חייבים לשטוף אותם בשבילך
*Person 2: *זאת המטרה *או *זה הקטע

They're both suitable for the context and mean the same thing -- something like "I did that on purpose (to achieve something)." I'd say that זה הקטע is more commonly used, but it's a slang.


----------



## hadronic

What about זה / זאת הכוונה?


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> What about זה / זאת הכוונה?


Yes, זאת הכוונה may work too.


----------

